# Dresden rocken?



## Freestyle Trial (15. Januar 2005)

Ich hät mal wieder bock auf nen größeres Treffen in Dresden,irgendwann im Februar.
können ja alle die bock habe mal was schreiben!


----------



## kingpin18 (15. Januar 2005)

DD hat immer Bock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzerfahrer (15. Januar 2005)

ich wurde auch erscheinen


----------



## alöx (15. Januar 2005)

will auch will auch will auch...

bin aber kein trialer....


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (15. Januar 2005)

jo das wäre auf jeden fall fett wenn ihr mal kommen würdet... würd mich freuen!


----------



## aramis (15. Januar 2005)

Bin dabei. Sagt bescheid.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube Chemnitz wäre bestimmt auch mit am Start wenns gestatet ist


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (15. Januar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube Chemnitz wäre bestimmt auch mit am Start wenns gestatet ist



auf jeden,wenn da alle autofahrer zeit hätten sind wir locker mit 6 mann am start!!!


----------



## konrad (15. Januar 2005)

bernhard und ich werden wahrscheinlich auch dabei sein!
2. februar woche wäre passend.
@the berliner:vielleicht könnte man vorher noch ne kleine berlin session einschieben.


----------



## trail-kob (15. Januar 2005)

ich schließ mich konni und berny an... muss endlich mal zeigen das ich was gelernt habe ...


----------



## Berliner Team T (15. Januar 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> ich schließ mich konni und berny an... muss endlich mal zeigen das ich was gelernt habe ...



Nich böse sein aber is da net nen klenner tatsch rauszuhören bei dir??
Konni und Berny wir sind doch hier nich in..............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (16. Januar 2005)

Berliner Team T schrieb:
			
		

> Nich böse sein aber is da net nen klenner tatsch rauszuhören bei dir??
> Konni und Berny wir sind doch hier nich in..............



GAY-BAR,GAY-BAR! 

@kevi:schmeiß deine bude zusammen und komm mit aldär!


----------



## marcus 2005 (16. Januar 2005)

die leute aus asl wären auch dabei


----------



## Berliner Team T (16. Januar 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> GAY-BAR,GAY-BAR!
> 
> @kevi:schmeiß deine bude zusammen und komm mit aldär!



Nächsten Monat is meine Schüssel Fertig sag ich jetzt mal ganz grob


----------



## Freestyle Trial (16. Januar 2005)

@konrad du meintest 2 Februar woche,mach mal nen Datum klar


----------



## konrad (16. Januar 2005)

vielleicht sollte man erstmal klären,ob auch alle winterferien haben und wie jeder die 2. februar woche geplant hat.

ich sag mal,8.2. oder 9.2. in berlin rocken und dann donnerstag(10.2.) in DD.
natürlich müssen wir auch kurzfristig wegen wetter schaun.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. Januar 2005)

Es wird ja auch noch Leute geben die in der Woche arbeiten müssen. Könnte man das ganze vielleicht auch aufs Wochenende verlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Januar 2005)

also wir in sachsen haben vom 07.02.05-18.02.05 ferien,doch ein tag an nem wochenende wär schon besser


----------



## trail-kob (16. Januar 2005)

WAS SIND DENN BITTE FERIEN !!!!! ?=?     



sowas hatte ich schon lange nichtmehr...
aber ein wenig urlaub könnt ich mir schon nehmen

@ konrad ... die RRinge sind morgen fertig und ich geb sie die woche irgendwann bernhard viel spass damit


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Januar 2005)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> WAS SIND DENN BITTE FERIEN !!!!! ?=?



tja,das sind die dinger in denen man seeehr laaaaange ausschlafen kann


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (16. Januar 2005)

Jo weil auch die meisten von uns haben da keinen Urlaub... also mal ein wochenende wäre gut


----------



## Trial infected (16. Januar 2005)

also erstmal wollt ich sagen das ich natürlich auch dabei bin
und das ich auch dafür wär wenn wa das ganze am wochenende starten lassen! denn ich will eigentlich keinen urlaubstag dafür verballern!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (16. Januar 2005)

an welchem wochenende im februar?,samstag oder sonntag?

am besten wir schmeißen ma paar termine in den raum und diskutieren dann welcher der beste ist...


----------



## konrad (17. Januar 2005)

ich sach mal:zweites februar WE 12.2-13.2. !

@trial-kob:bin schon gespannt was du uns da gedrexelt hast


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Januar 2005)

Da bin ich auf jedenfall dabei. Man müsste sich dann nur noch mal nen Treffpunkt ausmachen. 

@konrad: Fahrt ihr jetzt schon Holzparts am Bike, weil ihr euch das Zeug drechseln last


----------



## elhefe (17. Januar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> @konrad: Fahrt ihr jetzt schon Holzparts am Bike, weil ihr euch das Zeug drechseln last




Klar. Wie die kleinen Ossis. Besenstiele zur Lenkerverbreiterung.


----------



## aramis (17. Januar 2005)

Hier wie siehtsn da aus? Kaffee und Kuchen aufm PedalPain-Gelände oder lieber ein Picknick in der Dresdner Innenstadt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Januar 2005)

Ja, wir Ossis hatten wenigsten noch Ideen, weil wir uns nicht alles gebrauchsfertig im Laden kaufen konnten.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (17. Januar 2005)

kommt halt drauf an wo wir fahren wollen...entweder Trial Gelände oder Stadt!!!??


----------



## elhefe (17. Januar 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wir Ossis hatten wenigsten noch Ideen, weil wir uns nicht alles gebrauchsfertig im Laden kaufen konnten.




Ich weiß, war ja auch mal ein kleiner Ossi    .


----------



## Ray (17. Januar 2005)

hab mitte februar prüfungen... hoffe das klappt, wäre nämlich auch gerne am start


----------



## rusty84 (17. Januar 2005)

wäre auch dabei aber wenn es geht wochenende 12.2 oder 13.2 weil vorher sind prüfung..

da gehts scharf    

freu mich auf dich ara


----------



## konrad (17. Januar 2005)

@robi:könnt ihr auch freitag(11.2.),wenn ja,dann könn we ja 2 tage session machen-also trialgelände und city.ich mein bloss,wenn wir nur gelände fahren wärs vielleicht schade,weil manchen leute dann nich ihre skills voll zeigen können...mich eingeschlossen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. Januar 2005)

naja wenn dann Samstag und Sonntag...weil Freitag lohnt nicht wenn die die arbeiten müssen erst 16h am start sind..weil da ist es nicht mal mehr ne stunde hell...aber ich bin auch für beides..City und Gelände


----------



## Freestyle Trial (18. Januar 2005)

Ich bin auch voll für das Samstag und Sonntag was geht.
Will unbedingt in der City fahrn(am besten samstag) 
weil ich weiß nicht ob die anderen von uns bis Sonntag bleiben wollen!


----------



## Trial infected (18. Januar 2005)

also ich zum beispiel kann nur am samstag   und hät auch glaub ich mehr bock auf city. denn die trainingszeit für die ODM ist ja auch noch nich heran gebrochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (18. Januar 2005)

samstag/sonntag is auch ok,dann komm ich halt erst spät nach hause...wenn überhaupt   

für ein geiles trial-WE muss man das in kauf nehmen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Januar 2005)

freitag wär auch für die ganzen schüler(wie mich)schlecht,denn wenn wir erst so gegen 14.00 uhr  schule aus haben und dann noch nach dresden fahren müssten....samstag und sonntag rockt

also ich wär auch *eher* für city,aber natur is auch in ordnung


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Januar 2005)

Dickes Ding, ich melde mich hiermit auch für DD an. Das Thema war ja schonmal angesprochen worden, aber das das jetzt noch so klappt.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Januar 2005)

also würd ich jetzt sagen wir nehmen den 12.2-13.2 ,oder hat noch jemand irgendwelche einwende?

wir könnten ja schonma über treffpunkt und uhrzeit diskutieren,oder?am besten wir nehmen nen treffpunkt den jeder kennt bzw. findet und der nahegelegen an den ersten spots ist.


----------



## kingpin18 (18. Januar 2005)

wie währe es mit dem HBH


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (18. Januar 2005)

kingpin18 schrieb:
			
		

> wie währe es mit dem HBH



hab ich mir auch als erstes gedacht,gut idee  

also ich bin auch für hauptbahnhof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymonkey (20. Januar 2005)

@Konischiwaa: Wie koennen ja vor dem Wochenende das urbane Inventar Berlins mit Jakes Gedrechseltem zerschranzen.   Das ginge sicher auch mit der Unterstuetzung von anderen Schranzern.   

Bernhardo


----------



## konrad (20. Januar 2005)

oh ja,schranzen!  
da bin i immer für zu haben  

das ding is bloß-um meinen echo-RR runter zu kriegen muss ich erst wieder zu norbert,damit er da mit seiner torfosten-stange beigehen kann


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (20. Januar 2005)

Also 12./13. jetzt??Das müssten wir mal festlegen!!


----------



## konrad (20. Januar 2005)

ja,12.2. und 13.2. wird dresden in grund und boden gerockt!
treffpunkt is der hauptbahnhof.zeit machen wir dann ein paar tage vorher klar


----------



## kingpin18 (20. Januar 2005)

Ich freue mich schon auf die Gesichter der leute wenn eine horte Trialer durch Dresden reitet


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Januar 2005)

wo genau am hbhof?kenn mich nicht sonderlich gut dort aus

city oder natur bzw. an welchen tagen was???

hätt wie gesagt eigentlich mehr lust auf city


----------



## kingpin18 (20. Januar 2005)

Das wo genau klären wir noch. und was wann werden wir auch sehen.

abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## elhefe (20. Januar 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> oh ja,schranzen!
> da bin i immer für zu haben




Für mich seid Ihr alles schranzen!, und zwar ganz schön hässliche.   


Am WE in Berlin bin ich evtl. dabei, d.h. wenn ich zum Spielen raus darf.


----------



## konrad (20. Januar 2005)

@elhefe:ey du hässlich nase!wer lesen kann,kann lesen...ey,verstehst!?
es wird kein berlin-trial-WE geben.wenn wir aufs HR gehen,dann am donnerstag oder freitag.   

@all:macht euch mal über den treffpunkt keine gedanken-das kreischen der bremsen wird uns schon zusammenführen  
wie gesagt:samstag,wenn die meisten da sind,könn wir city machen und sonntag gehts auf dem trialgelände steil


----------



## rusty84 (8. Februar 2005)

habe gehört samstag kommt ihr alle nach dresden..das wird cool..
wann ist treff? habe irgendwas von um eins am hauptbahnhof gehört? 

nur das das nochma geklärt wird und nicht in vergessenheit gerät...

bis dahin... ara kommst du auch oder eher doch nicht? 
wäre cool dich zu sehen


  bis samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freestyle Trial (8. Februar 2005)

so schauts aus
13h am Hauptbahnhof


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. Februar 2005)

Sagt mal wie sieht den das in Dresden mit Schnee aus, weil bei uns in Chemnitz ist alles vereist und mit Schnee bedeckt. Könnte sonst ne ziemlich rutschige Angelegenheit werden.


----------



## konrad (8. Februar 2005)

a ja,ich wollt auch gerade den thread wieder rauskramen...

wegen dem wetter mache ich mir jetzt auch gedanken-hier im norden is alles trocken und es ist kein wölkchen am himmel-doch der wetterbericht sagt nichts gutes voraus....mal schaun was dann der letzte stand am freitag is...

@Freestyle Trial:sach mal thomas,was macht ihr am freitag?ich wollte schon donnerstag nach berlin kommen-vielleicht könnt man sich da schon mal 'warm' fahren?  
samstag fahren wir dann alle zusammen mit dem zug-oder wie is das?


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Februar 2005)

wetter scheint nich mitspielen zu wollen!
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10488&id2=10488&ort=DRESDEN&near=&tag=4


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. Februar 2005)

HeavyMetal schrieb:
			
		

> wetter scheint nich mitspielen zu wollen!
> http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/vorhersage.php?id=10488&id2=10488&ort=DRESDEN&near=&tag=4



sooo,wen kann man jetzt für das "tolle" wetter verkloppen????,ich will namen???  .....man hab ich mich auf dresden in den ferien gefreut...vielleicht klappts doch noch ,alle *dresdensessionteilnehmer" lasst uns beten ,dass schönes wetter wird     ...wenns nicht klappt holen wir's anderma nach....ma schauen...an alle dresdner haltet uns wettertechnisch bitte auf dem laufenden   ...


----------



## konrad (8. Februar 2005)

im zweifelsfall wäre ich auch dafür die sache abzublasen.ich fahr gern bei schönem wetter-aber nässe wäre auch ok-aber es ist winter-der ganze mißt wird wahrscheinlich gefrieren und in dresden is ja alles aus sandstein-das is nass schlimmer als schmierseife...

und ich würd ne menge geld sparen...anreise und so...


----------



## aramis (8. Februar 2005)

Is mir auch ganz recht. Hab jetzt erstma andere Ausgaben. Wer am Sonnabend in DD-Unkersdorf war, weiß warum...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. Februar 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> im zweifelsfall wäre ich auch dafür die sache abzublasen.




na,na,na...vor freitag wird hier noch gar nix abgeblasen,oder wollen wir die flinte gleich ins korn werfen???....der wetterdienst lüüüügt!!!...ich weiß es,die wollen uns unsere supergeile dresdensession vermasseln....

PS.:bin mir nicht sicher ,aber ein zugticket kostet doch auch nicht die welt,oder?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. Februar 2005)

wir hatten jetzt drei tage Sonne..und es liegt kein krümel Schnee!!Also ich hab geklärt das ich auch da sein kann!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (8. Februar 2005)

@all dresdensessionteilnehmer
will dann aber auch nen kleines vid sehen. versteht sich von selbst.  

Jan


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (8. Februar 2005)

Robi_C._DoubleP schrieb:
			
		

> wir hatten jetzt drei tage Sonne..und es liegt kein krümel Schnee!!Also ich hab geklärt das ich auch da sein kann!!



check ich net...warum liegt dann bei uns ,ein paar kilometer entfernt,schnee   ?...fass ich nicht ist auch egal (haben ja ne halle  ) ,aber so lange bei euch alles trocken ist könnte es ja doch noch was werden...hoffen wir's einfach...


----------



## Freestyle Trial (9. Februar 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> @Freestyle Trial:sach mal thomas,was macht ihr am freitag?ich wollte schon donnerstag nach berlin kommen-vielleicht könnt man sich da schon mal 'warm' fahren?
> samstag fahren wir dann alle zusammen mit dem zug-oder wie is das?


jo am freitag fahrn wir!!! ich ruf dann Bernhard an,dann könn wir auch gleich wegen der Abfahrtszeit schaun.
bis denn


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (9. Februar 2005)

wie ich grad von nem kumpel erfahren habe findet an diesem wochenende in dresden ne demo gegen rechte statt....tausende rechte treffen auf tausende antirechte =  ....

@dresdner:...habt ihr davon schon was gehört?...lässt sich da noch ne session durchführen?...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. Februar 2005)

Ich denk eher nicht, weil über Klatzen läst sich schlecht trialen die sind immer so rutschig.


----------



## HeavyMetal (9. Februar 2005)

da is auch die gefahr einzubrechen weil die ja bekanntlich hohl sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (9. Februar 2005)

davon hab ich noch nichts gehört...hmm...aber ich denke man kann trotzdem fahren...ist ja nicht so das die ganze stadt mit leuten voll stehen wird.


----------



## konrad (10. Februar 2005)

so jungs,ich hab mich entschieden doch zu hause zu bleiben.ich wäre gern gekommen,aber es sprechen dann doch zu viele faktoren dagegen-geld,wetter,abi....

ich hoffe deshalb,das wir im spätfrühling nochmal was organisieren können.

viel spass euch!


----------



## Hot-Chili-Freak (10. Februar 2005)

meines achtens beginnt dat mit den demos erst am 13. wäre ja noch der samstag aber naja...


----------



## elhefe (10. Februar 2005)

konrad schrieb:
			
		

> ...,abi....




Abi? Wie alt bist´n Du? Oder ist das nicht der erste Bildungsweg?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (10. Februar 2005)

Also wenns wetter mitspielt würd ich sagen können wir fahren...wer ist jetzt alles dabei??


----------



## Fabi (10. Februar 2005)

Jens und ich.


----------



## konrad (10. Februar 2005)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Abi? Wie alt bist´n Du? Oder ist das nicht der erste Bildungsweg?



unschuldige 19 jahre   irgendwann muss man ja mal den misst beenden


----------



## Hot-Chili-Freak (10. Februar 2005)

haste scho mal wieder holn müssen?

kann man auch zum zuschauen kommen, naja hab eben kei trial bike und so...
ich suche noch...


----------



## konrad (10. Februar 2005)

nä!nix wiederholen...13 jahre schule...und wenns dann geschafft ist,gehts im sommer rund!!!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Februar 2005)

Würde auch gern gekommen aber so wie es jetzt mit dem Wetter aussieht wird das nicht gerade schönes Trial werden. Wer geil wenn mir das mal bißl verschieben können, wenn sich das Wetter wieder etwas gebessert hat und ich mein neuen Rahmen habe. Der lange Rahmen bringt es überhaupt nicht mehr. Soll am Wochenende ziemlich pissen. Ist dann immer ******* die Zugtickets zu kaufen wenn dann wegen dem Wetter doch nix drauß wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (10. Februar 2005)

ja bitte verschieben, meine zehe is ziemlich geschrottet, also mit trial is in nächter zeit erstma nix und bei dem wetter schon gar ne...


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. Februar 2005)

also ich fall für morgen auch aus...hab mir gestern bei nem sturz das handgelenk ziemlich demoliert und kann morgen ganz sicher noch nicht wieder 100% geben...
so siehts im moment aus:schei ß wetter,haufen glatzen,niemand aus chemnitz....ich bin auch für *verschieeeeeeeben*....ne woche oder was weiß ich,hauptsache es ist vernünftiges wetter und wir bekommen ne geile session mit vielen teilnehmern zu stande....wenn wir's um ne woche oder so verschieben würden sind aus chemnitz dann auch wieder locker 5 mann am start...

...was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## marcus 2005 (11. Februar 2005)

mahlzeit,was issen nu gehts morgen klar oder nich?? die leute aus aschersleben würden morgen auf jeden fall kommen#
gruss marcus


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Februar 2005)

Jetzt mal Butter bei den Fischen. Wer kommt nun morgen alles?


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (11. Februar 2005)

Jo also die besagte Demo ist am Sonntag.. jetzt ist halt nur die sache mitm Wetter.eigentich solls nicht der Hit werden.Aber wer dresdner Trial will bekommt auch welchen weil wenn es ganz ganz dolle pissen sollte können wir immer noch in die Halle ausweichen.. ihr müsst halt sagen ob ihr dabei seit wegen treffpunkt etc. MFG Robi


----------



## marcus 2005 (11. Februar 2005)

also wie gesagt die leute aus aschersleben(5 mann) wären/sind dabei!also wenn alles beim alten bleibt sind wir um 1 am bahnhof ok?
gruss marcus


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. Februar 2005)

man robi,lass uns das doch einfach verschieben...bei nem anderen termin ist dann ordentliches wetter an dem man ne vernünftige session durchziehen kann....außerdem wären glaub ich viel mehr leute da...ich denk es gibt außer mir (wenn ich nicht sowieso durch mein handgelenk verhindert wär) leute die keinen bock haben nen langen weg anzureisen und dann bei schei ß wetter zu fahren und deshalb nicht kommen....bei geilem wetter macht ne session und trialen allgemein viel mehr spaß....ich bin echt niemand der gleich wegen drei regentropfen sagt "ich fahr nicht",aber so ne session hat halt viel mehr sinn, wenns trocken ist...lass uns die ganze sache verschieben...

wie gesagt aus chemnitz wären an nem anderen termin sicherlich 5 mann dabei


----------



## marcus 2005 (11. Februar 2005)

jo ich mein wir können doch später noch ne session machen die leute die jetzt trotzdem kommen können es doch machen oder nich? ich mein wir zahlen 5 für das scheiss ticket und wenn es regnet hammer halt pech... also robi sach was...


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Februar 2005)

geht klar morgen 13 Uhr am HBH.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!et$ch0rek (11. Februar 2005)

naja euch trotzdem viel spaß und einigermaßen vernünftiges wetter  ...

schreibt morgen abend ma wie's war,....(macht ihr'n vid?)

ich würd sagen die session holen wir trotzdem später ma "richtig" nach...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. Februar 2005)

macht doch nix wenn wir dieses we schonmal aufs HR gehen deswegen können wir trotzdem nochmal ne session machen in Groß eben...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. Februar 2005)

Also hab mich grad nochmal mit den Leuten aus Aschersleben abgesprochen und wir haben uns auf das Verschieben geeinigt...MFG ROBI


----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Februar 2005)

na das is doch maln wort mit dem alle gut leben können oder??? supi


----------

